# Internet Connection Sharing funktioniert nicht



## immo777 (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

seit Tagen sitze ich an folgendem Problem.

Ich habe einen XP - Professional Rechner mit 2 Netzwerkkarten. Über die 1. geht dieser direkt ans DSL Modem, mit der 2. Karte an einen Switch an dem noch ein weiterer PC und ein Accesspoint angeschlossen sind.

Das Netzwerk habe ich schon auf folgende Weise konfiguriert:
1. alle Rechner auf Automatische IP Zuweisung und Gateway entsprechend. ICS auf Breitbandverbindung aktiviert.
--> Resultat Rechner geht ins Netz aber auf den Clienten wird nur das Internetgateway der aktiven Verbindung angezeigt, aber Internetexplorer sagt "Seite kann nicht angez. ..."
Anpingen lässt sich nur die 2. Netzwerkkarte jedoch nicht die erste.

2. Statische IPs vegeben und 192.168.0.1 als Gateway eingerichtet.
--> Resultat auch die 1. Netzwerkkarte lässt sich anpingen aber die Clienten zeigen "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"

Ich habe fasst alle theoretisch möglichen Varianten probiert, jedoch gehen die Clienten einfach nicht ins Netz. Softwarefirewalls sind alle deaktiviert.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter......


Gruß Immo777


----------

